# Exhaust Manifold Heat Shield (1995 D21 Pickup)



## bpbenda (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello, I have a 1995 D21-style (Hardbody) Pickup. It is the 4WD 2.4L 4-cylinder engine. I would like to replace the exhaust manifold gasket. The heat shield is attached. How in the world do I remove the heat shield?

There are several bolts on the heat shield that I have removed, and it is loose and ready for removal, but it seems to be hung on something when I try to pull it out. The problem seems to be the clearance in the area where I am trying to pull it out. There are three metal/rubber hoses that if removed would likely provide me the clearance I need to extract the heat shield. One of them is a metal hose that runs off the front-end of the exhaust pipe and terminates up near the front of the engine compartment. I assume that this is some kind of air induction hose? There are two other metal/rubber hoses that are in the way. Both are connected to the compressor. One is a high-pressure hose that runs from the compressor to the condenser. The other runs from the compressor up and around the back of the engine compartment, through the firewall, and into the cabin.

In order to remove the exhaust manifold heat shield, Haynes says I have to remove the air induction pipes and the ducts that run between the exhaust manifold and air cleaner. I have a couple problems with this. First, I do not see any air induction pipes attached to the exhaust manifold. I see the EGR tube, but nothing else. And even if I were to remove what I am assuming is the air induction hose connected to the front of the exhaust pipe, there are the two other hoses in the way that are described above as part of the heating and cooling system.

Any help would be appreciated on how to remove the exhaust manifold heat shield. And when I finally do get it off and get to putting everything back together, can I leave the heat shield off? And if I leave it off, what risks do I run by doing so? Thanks in advance, Brian.


----------



## bpbenda (Oct 10, 2005)

The tube that is connected to the front of the exhaust pipe is the Exhaust Air Injection (EAI) pipe. This is the pipe that is the most in the way. It is a metal pipe. One end is connected to a rubber sheathing, which has been disconnected. So, that end is good. However, it is very much rusted over where it connects to the front of the exhaust pipe. Does this tube need to be disconnected entirely in order to remove the exhaust manifold heat shield? I don't know how I am going to get it disconnected. It looks like is screws into the exhaust pipe, but it is way too long and there is nowhere near enough clearance to unscrew such.

Suggestions?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

bpbenda said:


> Suggestions?


benda,

This is the Classic Datsun forum. We're still using points and condensers over here. 

You'll have much better luck getting a reply by posting your questions about a '95 pickup in the proper Hardbody forum *HERE*. 

Good luck.


----------

